# Diarrhea Again after all stool tests came back negative



## Alycia (Jul 20, 2011)

My 7 month Olde English Bulldoggee has runny stools again. After we took him to the vet, she suggested he might have ate something outside. *So we gave him all the medicine (including chicken and rice diet) and he was normal for one day. For the last week it's back. Awhile back we thought it was the puppy chow so we switched to natural balance. I've quit giving him all treats including greenies, etc (in case he was allergic to something). I don't know what else to do. We did start buying him bones to chew on, not sure if that could be it? Anyone have the same problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what kind of bones?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

If your puppy is chewing on raw bones, that definitely could lead to runny stools for a couple of day. I would not give them for the time being.

Has your puppy had a fecal test for parasites? That's frequently a cause of runny stools with puppies.

Which Natural Balance formula are you feeding, and how much? Overfeeding can also contribute to loose stool.


----------



## Alycia (Jul 20, 2011)

The large raw hide bones, the one looks like it could be a horse bone, it's huge. 

Also he has been tested for parasites, blood, etc, everything is negative.

Natural balance, sweet potato and fish. 1 cup, 3 times a day. He has horrible allergies so I thought the puppy chow was an issue. 

Thank you for your responses- I'm nervous and this is my first dog I'm raising.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You might be overfeeding - My adult dogs at 60 pounds got 3 cups a day when I used to feed kibble. Also some rawhide have tons of chemicals which are used to cure them, I would check there also. Maybe cut back on the food for a few days and see if that helps.


----------



## Alycia (Jul 20, 2011)

Liz said:


> You might be overfeeding - My adult dogs at 60 pounds got 3 cups a day when I used to feed kibble. Also some rawhide have tons of chemicals which are used to cure them, I would check there also. Maybe cut back on the food for a few days and see if that helps.


That might be it. My dog is 52 pounds (his father was 75) so I'll try and cut back on the food. All the research says minimum 3 cups for 50 pounds and over.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The other thing could be a grain allergy - you might want to look into a grain free food. Bulldogs can be very sensitive and prone to allergies. Dog food bags notoriously tell you to feed too much. Teh better the food the less they need as they metabolize more of it. I hope this is an easy fix. Keep up posted.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

My OEB had runny stools as a puppy a lot. We switched to a grain free formula and still he had diarrhea. So we put him on a fish based grain free formula and gave him RMB's in the afternoon every day. No runny stools since. Good luck!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

As I mentioned in post #3, I'd cut out any bones and treats at this point. The rawhide bones do have chemicals that may be affecting your dog.

Glad to hear all lab tests are normal

Your are already on a grain-free kibble (NB Sweet Potato and Fish) and perhaps are slightly overfeeding - even 1/4 cup too much could cause soft stool.

If cutting back slightly doesn't improve things you might want to consider a different grain-free kibble that has more protein overall (NB is 21%) and is meat based. NB has sweet potato as the #1 ingredient. Also try to find a kibble that doesn't have flaxseed which can be a significant irritant and act as a laxative with a number of dogs.


----------

